# In-line images



## supercrom

Why don't you allow posting inline images to members that reached more than a thousand an a half posts?

Sometimes users don't want to click on an external link.

I would like to know what you think of it.

*Supercrom*


----------



## belén

How does one reach a thousand and a half posts Crom? 
Sorry..couldn't help it.

Well, the reason in-line images were taken out has been explained throughly in this forum. Members are reaching 1000 posts and plus very fast and I think your idea would  end up slowing the forum down for those of our members who have a dial up connection.

Thanks

Belén


----------



## Agnès E.

Belen, may I suggest to diplomatically propose as THE solution to authorise the first forero able to reach 1000.5 posts to post inline images?  

<Sorrysorrysorrysorry, Supercrom. It was an easy and a bit cruel joke... Chat mode out.>


----------



## lauranazario

supercrom said:
			
		

> Why don't you allow posting inline images to members that reached more than a thousand an a half posts?
> 
> Sometimes users don't want to click on an external link.
> 
> I would like to know what you think of it.


Inline images bog down our servers.... more information here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=257795&postcount=3

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lsp

supercrom said:
			
		

> Why don't you allow posting inline images to members that reached more than a thousand an a half posts?
> 
> Sometimes users don't want to click on an external link.
> 
> I would like to know what you think of it.
> 
> *Supercrom*


Maybe the ones that don't click have the slower connections? If the messages are inline, then they would have no choice of whether or not they download large images posted here, except to turn off ALL images in their browser prefs... just a thought...


----------



## panjandrum

Images in-line are a real pain for users with slow connections.
They can also be very irritating anyway. It may not happen here, but on other fora, images can cause the text to go extra-wide and other crazy things. In any case, they make it hard to find the text.

So I think it is MUCH better to have the choice to click on a link to see the picture if you want to.
And the problem with that is?
"Sometimes users don't want to click on an external link."
Yeah, right.


----------



## supercrom

OK, I agree with most of you, people.

Let it the way it is now... However, I thought posting inline images would be a privilige for users who have reached, let's say, 7000 posts. Nevertheless, of course, this feature would be used very careful by these supermembers.

*Supercrom*


----------



## garryknight

supercrom said:
			
		

> However, I thought posting inline images would be a privilige for users who have reached, let's say, 7000 posts. Nevertheless, of course, this feature would be used very careful by these supermembers.


Maybe both of the supermembers who have reached 7000 posts (at the time of writing) would use it very carefully. But how could you guarantee that future 'supermembers' would?

In any case, as has been pointed out quite a few times now, inline images slow things down for people on slow dialup connections; not everyone has broadband yet.


----------



## cuchuflete

supercrom said:
			
		

> OK, I agree with most of you, people.
> 
> Let it the way it is now... However, I thought posting inline images would be a privilige for users who have reached, let's say, 7000 posts. Nevertheless, of course, this feature would be used very careful by these supermembers.
> 
> *Supercrom*



Crom,

Thank you for your kind consideration.  I am perfectly happy to defer to the needs of those with modems...I was one of them until quite recently.
If a person chooses not to click on a link, that is a glorious exercise of free will/libre albedrio.  If a person finds that it's just too much work to click on a link, perhaps they would prefer a quill pen and ink well for written communications.

Have a splendid day!

Cuchu


----------

